# Fish that Bettas can live with



## SerenaRena (Apr 27, 2013)

From my own experience, Bettas do well with the following:

-Neon Tetras
-cardinal Tetras
-White Clouds
-Danios
-African Dwarf Frogs
-Mystery Snails


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

SernaRena I saw where you were told on another thread that you could not post your link here so that is going to be edited out again. Welcome to the forum and please follow the rules...thank you


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Whit clouds are a cold water species. They do not belong in a tropical temperature betta tank. 

I wish they did, I love white clouds and bettas.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

My white clouds and bettas are fine. They can handle it. lol

Anyways, in my experience, my bettas are fine with white clouds, zebra danios, livebearers (platies, mollies, swordtails, guppies, endlers), tetras (neons and black phantoms), kuhli loaches, ADFs, catfish (cories, otos, featherfins/snyos, bumblebee and raphael), siamese algae eaters, fiddler crabs, snails, shrimp, plecos (rubberlip, bristlenose, and clown), gouramis (dwarf and pearl), tiger barbs (slightly torn fins, I would not suggest these), and goldfish. Yes, I do have a sorority in with my goldfish. They get along perfectly fine and everyone is happy and thriving and I make sure that all needs are met.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

I used to keep my betta with ghost shrimp, but the shrimp attacked him >:/

ADFsm Cory catfish, neon tetras and danios have all been fine with my bettas.

That's a lovely betta you have there


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ghost shrimp are demons! I keep only red cherry shrimp.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

I know! I was super upset at the Ghost Shrimp.
However, some of the ghost shrimp aren't even ghost shrimp! 
Pet stores often mix them together, and I accidentally bought the more aggressive type.

I noticed when I saw my "ghost shrimp" taking a spin on my betta's fin!

And how are the red cherry shrimps?
I was considering them... still kinda scared from the ghost shrimp experience


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Kuhli loaches, ottos, and platys have worked well for me without any problems. I've had two different bettas live with that combination (one female and one male, of course not in the same tank) and both of them did just fine. The male though, for some reason, always wanted to sleep right next to the platys and I think it freaked them out at first.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha! Funny about the platies!

Anyways, RCS are peaceful and they're more towards herbivores than anything. They clean your tank really well and, if anything, will become a snack for the betta. My bettas are fine with them and I've never had problems.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Panda corys are my favorite betta tank mate in my sorority tanks. They are a blast so active and entertaining. I have never had a problem with them and sometimes my bettas will glass surf in formation with them.


----------



## BettaVibe (Apr 23, 2013)

*other fish for bettas*

I have kept a single female betta with black skirt tetras and platies in a 10 gallon and they all got along great


----------

